# Bramble shack and garage..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jun 20, 2016)

Visited this a little while back.situated on a busy Norfolk road,there is an old garage.just a small building but still had some bits and bobs inside.out the back is a tiny little residential shack.prob belonging to the owner of the garage.not a lot to see in here either.but I did like the bright colours.this is another garage that has gone by the wayside in recent years.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## krela (Jun 20, 2016)

I liked that, thanks MM.


----------



## smiler (Jun 20, 2016)

That is definitely screwed, lovely pics though Mikey, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 20, 2016)

4 star petrol,those were the days


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2016)

Some fab colours and decay there...all beautifully captured as usual Mikey...


----------



## Bones out (Jun 21, 2016)

See the price of the fags! 

Another blinding find from the Mutt.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you all the fag prices are a big indication of when it shut down.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheap fags and 4 Star fuel what more can you ask for!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

How nostalgic id this?! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

